# check engine light is on.....



## BoOsTeD K (Sep 3, 2008)

I got a 95 240sx my check engine light is on and I trying to find out how to read my code. I looked in my haynes service book and and it says that a 95 240 is obd2 so I grabbed my obd2 scanner and the plug in my car is a different plug then whats on my scanner. I thought obd2 started in 97 I never heard of a 95 with a obd2...So my question is is there some kind of an adapter I need for my scanner or is it obd1 and there is just a misprint my haynes service manual??


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

it depends on when your 95 was made. mine is a 95 and is OBD1. i believe they started making them half way through production.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you can still find out what the codes are though by looking at the ECU. read up on this:
How to Read Malfunction Codes for Your DOHC 240SX


----------



## BoOsTeD K (Sep 3, 2008)

Its been raining like crazy today so ill try that tomorrow if it aint raining again.Thanks


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

nissan used the consult plug till like 99 or 2000 I heard. On my 97 the OBDII plug is just for emission testing, I have to use the consult plug by the inside fuse box.


----------

